
Commentary on the Sixth Edition UNIX Operating System - MaysonL
http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/Lions/index.php
======
cpr
Man, does that bring back memories!

I think I read a copy in the late 70's, though I had already seen the Unix
sources in '75-'76, as Harvard had the first copy of Unix outside of Bell
Labs. Sources printed on upper-case-only DEC PDP-11 line printers with strike-
throughs for upper-case designations, and all...

It was quite a revelation to see an entire operating system in so few lines of
code. I had only explored some of Multics and TOPS-10 (the PDP-10 operating
system) sources at that point, and those were monstrous by comparison
(especially Multics, I guess that being the whole point of Unix as
counterpart...).

------
drallison
Some think that Unix V6 was the best Unix version ever and that things went
down hill beginning with Unix V7. John Lion's lucid commentary on the code
(and the code itself) is worth reading even today.

